# Doel, ghost town, Belgium



## y0ze (Jul 27, 2008)

Nikon F50 / Kodak Tmax 400

Fact is, next year this village will be gone for a new industrial harbour. The construction of a large dock and container terminal capable of receiving deep-sea ships is already underway on a site immediately next to the village. They want to build a second one where the village now stands. 

Until that day the people of Doel will stay and fight against the demolition of the town. 

1





2




3




4




5




6


----------



## Random (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow, what a sad story. How many people are still living in the village?


----------



## smileysal (Jul 27, 2008)

That's bad news for the villagers, hope they win their fight to stay in there homes. 

Love the pics, make's them more atmospheric in black and white. Love that wooden front door in pic 4.

Excellent pics mate, and a great find.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this Village. I hope that the Villagers win their fight to stay. Annoys me when developments are allowed to go ahead, and literally bulldoze their way through 
Nice pics  -please keep us updated on this one.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## King Al (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice one yoze, like the shot of the two road signs at the end . Shame they're destroying the lot, I see normal people are an after thourght for developers in Belgium as well as the UK


----------



## DJhooker (Jul 28, 2008)

Ghost towns rule!


----------



## y0ze (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't know how many people do still live there. There are also some illegal people living there.

Some houses have signs like "over my dead body" and "we're not leaving, never". Sad....


----------



## huggles (Aug 8, 2008)

There are two sides to everything. People may not want to leave their homes but how much will the new business help the area in the long-term? 

Looks like a great place (for the wrong reasons). I could spend hours there.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 8, 2008)

Agree with Sal about the door pic...that is well nice! Love the B&W too.


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Aug 9, 2008)

We spent an afternoon in doel last year (2007 France German & Belgian Roadtrip)

we heard about it from a random student we bumped into in the derelict meat market,
I found the village quite sad really, 

Is the pub still open?


----------



## crumbler (Aug 10, 2008)

great shots in black and white, makes the town look very gritty, does it look as gritty as in the pictures?


----------



## y0ze (Aug 10, 2008)

@ wots: only the one in the mill.
@ crumbler: on a ordinary day it does. But on sunday there are lots of tourists and than it's a nice cosy village.


----------

